# KV-1 question



## CanYaDigIt (Nov 22, 2009)

Is there a 9" KV-1?


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 22, 2009)

Not according to th chart, but that chart is being updated currently, I may see it as soon as December.  If so I will post an update.  If you or anyone else has one not listed on the chart, let me know and I can have it added, hopefully before it's published, which is soon.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't have one, but I have the opportunity to purchase one.  What would the value be in your opinion?  I don't want to over pay for it.  It's 9" and had POISON on both front panels.  Thanks Stephen.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, I would put it between the $75 for the 8 1/4 and $125 for the 10 1/4...so $100 to start.  Now, being a previously unknown size...well, the rarity may come into play even more.  I do not know if the 9" is making the list as it would have to have been submitted in the last 4 years.  I could ask if you like?  Positive its 9" or there about?  If so,  it would be a nice find.  But if you dont mention that it's a previously unknown size...well...$100 is a fair price I would say.  Cheaper the better as always! []

 We just scored another 2" plain faced for $5.  I couldn't believe nobody else bid on it.  Cheaper than what we got the first one for.  I'm curious if it has the same embossing on the base.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 22, 2009)

The answer is no...nobody has submitted an unlisted size of 9" for this bottle.  You have a definite winner if you can score it for $100 as nobody else has seen one..  So you would have the rarest of KV-1s (in my opinion), so the actual worth of the bottle would be more, but when you have something like this, it's hard to put a definite value on.  What your willing to pay for it.  And if you don't buy it, Joan will, she is definitely interested.  We are too, but don't have the money now as we have other bottle ambitions at this time (just dumped a load on a clear KT-2).  I would go for it, just for the rarity of it.  And if you can get me the exact size, we can get it added to the updated size chart. Just be certain it is the size you are saying.  Dont want you to overpay on an already listed size.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Nov 22, 2009)

After asking a few questions of the seller, I realized it's a KD-1 and not a KV-1.  I'm sure that changes everything.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 23, 2009)

Not exactly.  The tallest KD-1 in the book is 4"...so it's still an unlisted size.  The KD-1 is a rarity of 2 (less common) but it is just 1 of the 2 known American diamond shaped poisons.  Comes in 3 sizes and 2 variations thus far.  $30 - $185.  So  I would think this actually improves the value as the KD-1 doesn't have the label of "common as hell" everyone thinks of the KV-1 and is a bit more respected, even tho they are made by the same company.  So, again, if you can score it for $100, you would still have a real winner.  If you can get it, it too should be submitted to update the bottle book.
 Let me know how it transpires.


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 24, 2009)

Thinking about this while I eat lunch in class here....how much is he asking for it?  Because this potentially is worth hundreds!  It's hard to put a price on a "one known" anything.  But it does make it highly desireable.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Nov 24, 2009)

OK, so I bought the bottle and it will be here in a few days.  The guy assured me it was diamond shaped, not just partial diamond.  His ad said it was "about" 9 in., but he wrote me back and said it was closed to 8 1/4".  I'm thinking that because it's made by the same company and because there's an 8" 1/4" KV-1, it may be an 8" 1/4" KD-1.  I got it for $25 including shipping.  I figured I couldn't go wrong for the price, even if it turned out to be a KV-1, I'd have gotten a killer deal.  His pics sucked so I kinda just took the gamble.  I'll keep you informed.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Nov 24, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 25, 2009)

If undamaged, you got a deal regardless.


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Dec 1, 2009)

Here it is!

eBay KV-1


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice. Don't see the big ones come up too often.  May watch this one...maybe not.  Space is limited in the cabinet and I would have to move my other KV-1s to the china hutch..something I dont want to do...but...[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 1, 2009)

I put 2 and 2 together and got ....  22 .
 You selling this bottle?  I see it's in Cali as well.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea, I'm selling it.  I was bummed out when I got it and it was a KV-1 though.  I've never seen one this size.  It's pretty sweet.  Too bad I don't collect poisons or I'd be super stoked.  I couldn't pass it up for the price I payed, and I'm hoping for a quick turn around on it.  The Auburn show starts this weekend, and any extra money will go toward bottles I DO collect.  I suppose it's like a long, drawn out trade, kinda.  I'll trade this one for cash to spend on other bottles.[]

 Thanks for all the help.  I'll have to donate some of the profit to the forum too, cuz without everyone here I wouldn't have even picked it up.  Thanks again.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 1, 2009)

Sorry it ended up to be what it is.  You had me and the upper echelon of the Poison club on pins and needles in excitement.  Oh well.  Hope it sells well.  If it doesn't sell by the Auburn show, you could bring it for trading material.  You already know what it's worth...  Really, it may be worth more in trade than on ebay...unlike cars. [sm=lol.gif]


----------

